# Dew Claws



## fergie (Mar 27, 2006)

Have a four month old female lab that still has her dew claws. I am planning on having her fixed at 6 months. The vet seems to be neutral on whether to remove the dew claws or not. Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

IF she is going to be in heavy brush, it probably won't hurt to get it done, they do break off and can cause some pain. If she is going to be in not so heavy brush, leave em be.

But beings that you are going to get her spade then do the dews at the same time, it will be cheaper in the long run because you won't have to pay for the anistesia and the dr's time the second time around.

Deano


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

IMO a lab is better off without them in the long run...


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Not really sure what the purpose of dew claws serve with domestic dogs. Any dog that goes into the field should have them removed, they can tare very easy if they get caught on heavy brush. Do the dog a favor and have them removed when they are very young.


----------

